# Halloween is coming up. How bout some old ghost stories - Billy Sandifer's Story



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

In honor of Sharkathon, I was trying to find some of the old ghost stories about Padre Island. I searched for the man, the myth, the legend, Billy Sandifer's ghost story of Mile Marker 33. I found this old post from 2007. Billy's story is on page 6.

Billy passed away this year. I had the great pleasure of meeting him on the beach a few years ago. Amazing guy! He stopped at my camp and we talked for a few hours and he taught me more than a few things. Old Salt for sure. Rest in Peace Billy. You were loved by many and are still in our thoughts and prayers!

http://https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=137870&highlight=Ghost&page=6


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I couldn't get the link to work - here it is again

http://https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=137870&highlight=Ghost&page=6

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=137870&highlight=Ghost&page=6


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

I knew Billy well, fished with him often. I WILL NOT set a camp at the 33 mile marker on PINS to this day!!!!!!!


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

I never got the chance to fish with Bill, I wish I could have I heard the trips were a lesson in beach science. I always figured if the world got bad I could get down there and survive. I suspect Bill himself is now part of bigshell, and might visit to teach the lessons of the beach.


----------

